# African Song dog



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

This will give you a bit of an idea of how I do it...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice looking black back jackal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job... Your calling at the end sure got my dogs wound up. lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Gerhard and welcome to the site Sir.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey I could use some of that action..too bad your soo far away !


----------

